# Favorite load?



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just curious what everyones favorite load is for cranes. I usually use Win. 3.5in BBB.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I use Federal 10 ga. 3.5 inchers, BBB, I think they are 1 5/8 oz. It's a fast load, whacks 'em pretty good. Sometimes I use the same thing in T's, they seem to be about the same.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

triple B or BB for me. Use same as geese. Best tasting bird alive!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I used to use bbs but I found #1s in 3 inch 1 1/8 fast 1550 kents will pattern good out to 45yds


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

I like 3 1/2" 1...I cant wait to put the hammer down on some cranes this year!!! :beer:


----------



## smitherman (Sep 18, 2007)

BB, BBB, T's, #1, #2 all work great I prefer 1 7/8 3" BB from max steel. They nail them. I even bought a case of #4 Buck shot at a gun show and it works excellent on late season High Flyers. Loaded some confetti for a friend in my empty #4 bucks with primer and a tiny bit of powder, talk about ****** off. 
Good Luck All


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I tried out some bbb's a couple days ago killed them full of 6-10 plelets under 35 yds if they are in the tight pattern thru a full choke..missed a couple of close shots..should have used the 1s


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

3.5" BB. I shot my first triple ever and it was on cranes last year in ND.

Birds were about 30 yards high and with the wind, they just seemed to hang there. I thought I would get two for sure, but got lucky and hammered out three! Two dropped dead and the third had a broken wing. Walked up to it and it hissed and spread its wings at me. Since I'm bigger than any crane, I just grabbed it and wrung its neck to end the debate. I had gloves on of course. I get a kick out of the people that shoot them again on the ground instead of grabbing the 8-13 lb bird by the neck.

Good Hunting.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

You were lucky that you did not pick the lead bird as he could go 13 lbs and is about crotch high when he hisses and lets loose first..it would be advisable to dispatch him with a blast to the head


----------

